# Advice please



## culinarymatt87 (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi looking im for some advice , I have holiday home in Portugal and want to buy a car for use only when at holiday the home. Im disabled and i don't pay vat for a car , I only go out there for 1 week or so at a time 4 times max a year, my fiancée is Portuguese and im unsure where or what to do as i also need adaptations to the car for me to drive it (push pull hand controls)

Do I pay ISV/ or can show that im exempt in any way? Due to disability?

Can I show uk documentation of my disability to get reduced Vat if i want too buy a car in Portugal.


Anyone know anywhere in the north near Viana do Castelo? where i could find an establishment to get hand controls fitted?

I probably have more questions but will leave it at that for now thanks for any advice
i have looked at many documents online in both Portuguese and English but cannot find anything about this thing specifically.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry but you would not qualify for any help towards car IVA/VAT or adaptation because you are not a Portuguese Resident.
To qualify you must be a Registered Resident and must have been registered as disabled by the Portuguese Health Authority


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Just a bit more info you could use your UK Disabled badge whilst visiting but must display a Portuguese translation and nowhere near the same latitude as UK, pay particular note if a Disabled Parking space has a Registration number or name displayed *it is only for the use *of that Registration number or name and an offence if caught
Portugal

IVA/VAT/ISV is only charged on new cars

I'd also suggest your fiancée contacting the Portuguese Auto Club https://www.acp.pt/ who might be able to supply further information on adaptation etc


----------



## culinarymatt87 (Sep 15, 2014)

*Vat*

Hi thanks for the link will take a look, !


----------



## Your Europe (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi, 
you are in luck because Portugal is the rare case of an EU country where you can register your car without being a legal resident. This page has some information on steps to follow in order to register your car, on tax exemptions and the like: Your Europe - Portugal - Car registration and taxes. 
Good luck!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry Your Europe *you've read that totally wrong*, you have 2 options in Portugal for registering an imported car in* BOTH* cases you must be a *REGISTERED RESIDENT* and must supply proof to Customs as part of process

A Non Resident can only bring a car into Portugal for a Maximum of 183 days in any 12 month period

As a NON Resident with a NIF an address or a rental lease for 12 months+ you can though buy a car in Portugal registered to your name


----------



## Your Europe (Apr 10, 2013)

canoeman, you are right - sorry for that. And it means it's in line with how other EU countries deal with it.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Your Europe said:


> Hi,
> you are in luck because Portugal is the rare case of an EU country where you can register your car without being a legal resident. This page has some information on steps to follow in order to register your car, on tax exemptions and the like: Your Europe - Portugal - Car registration and taxes.
> Good luck!


This information is TOTALLY WRONG.


Having just gone through the process myself I can assure you that: A Non Resident can only bring a car into Portugal for a Maximum of 183 days in any 12 month period


----------



## culinarymatt87 (Sep 15, 2014)

I think ill buy a new one over there but get someone to drive it to uk to get handcontrols fitted then ill drive it back thanks all


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd check first that a UK supplier could fit LHD controls, and I'm not sure at all about situation but it might also reguire permissions or checking that all work is competent and to regs to be driven on public roads.
If your buying new then manufacturer should have some information and contacts

The Portuguese Auto Club should be able to help at the very least by giving you the contact for the right people


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This company in Porto is one of few in Portugal who deals with adaptions
Mobilitec
M. Avenida do Aeroporto, 1509
4470-558 Moreira da Maia
Tlf. +351 22 943 6131
Fax +351 22 943 6139
Mobilitec - We make all the difference
[email protected]

I've also been given this one but not certain if it's same company?
Adaptações de veículos para deficientes físicos 

O Grande Prémio
Contacto
Rua das Perlinhas, 451/467
Rio Tinto
4435-393 Rio Tinto
Portugal
224899402
224892945 
965025565


----------

